# Fighting :/



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

So about a week ago I tried to put Gingerbread (Fawn Doe)and Bubble (Black Tan Doe), in with Pudding (Black Pied Doe) and Fudge (Dove Pied Doe) so I could have an all doe cage. Ginger and Bubble are best friends, as are Pudding and Fudge, but I needed cage space so tried to put them all together.. Well... Things did NOT go to plan. Both Pudding and Fudge ganged up on Ginger and cornered her to attack her. Lots and LOTS of squeaking and they were not going to stop, so had to seperate. I did a complete cage clean prior to trying the introduction, so there was no smells or anything from any other mouse.

A couple of days after this, I decided to wean a litter of 3 week old bubs, due to their foster mother having a gutful of them.(Babies are actually Puddings, but she kept killing them, so had to foster them over to another doe, who had already been feeding her own babies for 3 weeks, which had to be weaned so I wouldn't lose puddings litter. Terribly stressful week that was :/) Well, I decided, since Fudge and Pudding seemed to not want any other cagemates, I'd Put Kidd(Black Tan Doe and foster mum) In with Ginger and Bubble....This did NOT end well, with Kidd trying to murder Bubble(Who is her daughter). So now I've got Kidd, Fudge and Pudding in one cage, and Ginger, Bubble, Champers and Pop(Last two are from the foster litter, both does) in another cage...*Grumble-Grumble*

Does anyone else have does who REFUSE to get along with other Does!?


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Yep! I've got one who is worse.

Had three does together, a self recessive yellow, self blue, & a black pied. Took the RY out to be bred to one buck & the other two to another buck.

Tried reintroducing them. The black pied was having none of it. Like tag wagging straight for the genitals.

So the blue ended up losing her litter & they both raised the black pied's litter with no issues.

Decided to try adding the blue, the black pied, & the black pied's daughter to my new communal tub. Nope nope nope. Tail wagging genital aimed attacks on my young females. So I removed her & her buddy, left the daughter so she could learn better manners then mom.

Had to take the blue out for breeding. Tried reintroducing & immediately removed her at the first flick of the tail, her eye had gone hard & I knew an attack was coming :evil:

Her babies appear to be of a much better temper. She herself will be culled.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh WOW! I'm glad mine aren't quite that bad... I'm tossing up wether to breed pudding and fudge when I breed ginger shortly.. Puddings babies, having been raised by my (nervous) but AMAZING foster Doe, are all even tempered and get along with anything... I usually Cull anything that causes me trouble, due to lack of space to seperate fighting mice(I don't keep males, unless they are going to be doing stud duty, then they are housed alone anyway) So hrm :/


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

couple of options open to you.
1: seperate all does into individual cages for a week (not viable if lack of cages)
2: do not clean cages but swap does around in the pairs into other pairs cage (get them used to scent of other does)
3: mix the pairs up putting dominants together after option 2
3a: mix the pairs up so that not with original cage mate
3b: place all together in one cage


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Pro-petz. Bubble, Pop and Champers are going to move out of the mouse shed and into my boyfriends house this week, so I'm a bit worried about Ginger being on her own. I originally wanted to put her with my doe, Kidd, but couldn't with Bubble there... I might see how they go together once the young ones have gone back to my boyfriends.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I had some trouble reintegrating a doe into the doe bin after she had a litter (weaned). It was recommended to me that she spend a week on her own so I tried that. Unfortunately she died after 6 days of this so I suspect her behaviour was related to feeling unwell. However, my point it I'm told it's not uncommon for a doe to need time between living with her babies and living with other does.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I've had a doe who would bully New does at first, I just cleaned the cage and put in tones of toilet roll tubes so if a fight broke out the other doe could run and break the line of sight, after a day or two if of some mild chasing and squeaking she would settle down and accept them.


----------

